# Spotted: White Mondeo Titanium X in T'gee



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Have seen someone In a white Mondeo Titanium X, I believe its the 2.2TDCI sport model around Tandragee a few time. Always nice and clean. Saw them washing ti today on the edge of darkness.

Longshot but is it anyone on here? Nice car!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Tandragee is only 10 mins away from me, but I haven't seen it.

However, I don't go out much, and rarely that direction.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

im from tandragee.. yea its very nice thinking of changing my ST to one of these. see it all the time and unlike mine its always clean lol!!


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

I have spotted one knocking around Lisburn the odd time. Look's really well!!
Wife is driving a Sport S Max now, so you tend to spot cars you never would have before.
That new 2.2 200bhp engine is a gem. It seems to catch a lot of people out, that are trying to mess you around or cut you up etc. 8.6 standard from a 7 seater is not bad, and even better non standard :devil:, so the mondeo must go rather well also.
Crackin lookin motor, whoever owns it.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah it goes well. It caught me out first time I was behind it, there were two slow vans doing about 45ish then him in his Mondeo and me in my C30 D5. We were coming up to a massive straight so I thought, easy, go for all three. Next thing the Mondeo indicates to pull out so I'm thinking 'O well take the two vans then take the mondy in one'. Well that Mondeo pulled out like a beast, took me unaware. Was able to keep up but wouldn't have had the road to overtake him and we were already doing 60. Trying to talk my mum into one now, she loved her mk1 Mondeo.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> im from tandragee.. yea its very nice thinking of changing my ST to one of these. see it all the time and unlike mine its always clean lol!!


Was behind you a couple of weeks ago in your Range Rover. "My other childseat is in a Porsche" or something along those lines - awesome.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Small world.. A friend of the wife got me that when I got the Boxster lol!


----------

